# 1st trip in my boat Sunked



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I got to the ramp of the Public Landing at 07:45. Boat motor started up 
just fine, headed up river at 08:00. My first spot to fish was just 
above the Big Mac Bridge on the Ohio side at 08:15. I put out 3 rods, 2 
dead line 1 on a bobber rig. I was surprised by the amount of current; 
water was moving rather quickly. No bites there so moved over to the Ky. 
pier of the Big Mac Bridge. I had the same results, no action. 09:20 
anchored above Hooters. I did get 2 taps on the chicken soaked with frog 
attractant. 09:50 I suspect a Garr hit the one rod for it ran the clicker 
very hard, then just stopped, When I got the line in the hot dog chunk
was gone. My last stop of the day was under the Central Bridge; the wind
was getting strong and blowing right up the river.

I called it a day at 11:00 and headed back to the ramp and home I was 
very disappointed the results of the way my motor still does not want to 
accelerate at all the way it should. So this trip was as much shake down 
for the boat as fishing.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

skunked isn't as bad as sunk. It'll get better.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I want to hear more about the boat sinking


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Look the motor starred and got u home boat still floats if it starts again tomorrow and floating its a great weekend trust me 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

My boat was in no danger of being sunked I just messed up entering the title. My frustration with the motor is it just runs at just above idle can not make any real speed as it should. i want to be able to get in the boat and feel certian I can run down river and back with out spending all day getting back to the ramp.


----------

